# Cigars keep going out



## ttfireman (Apr 28, 2015)

I've been having this problem for a while now. About half of the cigars I smoke go out about the time I hit the last third. Actually, maybe before the final third. I'm looking at a churchill that has about 3 inches left. It seems like once I hit this point they go out and I can't keep them lit. I actually ran my lighter out of fuel re lighting this one like three times within a half inch or so. This one, and most of the others, smoke great up to that point. This one is a CAO Pilon. Not all that great in my opinion, but I would still like to finish it. It has happened across a wide range of brands. I smoke at a normal pace, a couple of puffs a minute, and I don't think I change my pace at this point. I keep my humidor at home at 67% rh and my one at work, where I smoke, at 65% rh. Sometimes the sticks are pretty new from a B&M or online, but most of the time I give them at least a couple of weeks to acclimate. I have no idea what is causing this. Any ideas?


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Cigars are wet. Moisture will wick to the head when you draw making the last third burn difficult or splitting the wrapper. You can purge every so often forcing the moisture back to the burning foot. 5-8 seconds should suffice. 

Confirm your hygrometer is calibrated. Keep your RH below 65 and temp below 70, 65 would be better. Rest new stock 4-8 weeks unless you know they were stored at the listed numbers. If your outside RH is less than your humi RH you can dry box for a couple of days prior to smoking. If your outside RH is higher than humi RH you'll be drawing outside moisture into the cigar on the draw.

Each of us have different circumstances we need to work through to smoke in the environments we live in.

Good luck


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I am not 100% sure exactly what is going on, but often times such problems are usually due to Rh problems, either within the cigars themselves or the outside air itself. Next time you buy a few cigars put them in a ziplock with your hygrometer and see what they are when you buy them. Then allow them 1 week for every % you want them drop.

Also, right after you ash or the ash falls off I have found it is good to take a couple of good long slow puffs to keep the burn going good. I have had them go out after the ash drop if I am not paying attention.

Sprouthog beat me to it.


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Old Smokey said:


> I am not 100% sure exactly what is going on, but often times such problems are usually due to Rh problems, either within the cigars themselves or the outside air itself. Next time you buy a few cigars put them in a ziplock with your hygrometer and see what they are when you buy them. Then allow them 1 week for every % you want them drop.
> 
> Also, right after you ash or the ash falls off I have found it is good to take a couple of good long slow puffs to keep the burn going good. I have had them go out after the ash drop if I am not paying attention.
> 
> Sprouthog beat me to it.


Only because of the mentoring I've had here and I did stay at a Holliday Inn Express last night. Wink.


----------



## ttfireman (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks guys! I'll switch back to the 65% bovedas. I had them at first, but they keep my humidor at about 63% rh, which I thought was a little low. I switched to the 69% to keep them at 67% rh. I was under the impression they would age better at that rh. Under 70 degrees isn't really an option if I want to stay married. I keep it in a hall closet which stays pretty cool. It fluctuates between 68-72. It doesn't fluctuate quickly, but one of my hygrometers has a thermometer with a min/max button so I can see the full fluctuation. I'll make sure to age them longer too. Problem is, that leaves me without any to smoke now. Hmm...


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

ttfireman said:


> Thanks guys! I'll switch back to the 65% bovedas. I had them at first, but they keep my humidor at about 63% rh, which I thought was a little low. I switched to the 69% to keep them at 67% rh. I was under the impression they would age better at that rh. Under 70 degrees isn't really an option if I want to stay married. I keep it in a hall closet which stays pretty cool. It fluctuates between 68-72. It doesn't fluctuate quickly, but one of my hygrometers has a thermometer with a min/max button so I can see the full fluctuation. I'll make sure to age them longer too. Problem is, that leaves me without any to smoke now. Hmm...


We're roughly in the same climate. I'm over in the Tulsa area. Once I went with the 65 Bovedas, my smoking experiences went much better. I have three desktops that keep them 60-65 RH depending on the season, and they smoke fine. My coolidor stays at 70 for long term storage. I move cigars over to the desktops as needed and give them a few weeks to drop in RH. Every now and then I'll grab one straight from the coolidor and more times than not, I'll have combustion problems with the cigar. It seems the closer I get to 60 RH the better...


----------



## firespec35 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ive been running the 69's and been having the same problems. What I figured out to do is- I have a small leather traveler and just throw 2 in there for the next few days. No issues at all. I will be switching to the 65s next round


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

I had an Olivia G-Series early last week, and I had to relight the damn thing 3 times, after using the end of a match stick to gently clean out the ash from the tip. My Tupperdore is fluctuating between 66 and 67% RH, according to my Caliber IV Hygrometer, which I have NOT calibrated (nor do I care to quite frankly). I know that this is high, and that it is NOT the hygrometer, because it has read 65% RH solidly before with the current Boveda 65% packet in there.

So I'm wondering if I need to get another Boveda pack to even out the Humidity? Or if something else might be playing a factor? Obviously, at 66% RH, I'm not concerned about that 1%. But it's sitting at 70 degrees and 66% RH right now with 19 cigars in there. Is it time to add another Boveda pack?

Sorry to hijack this thread. I just thought it would be easier to ask here, rather than starting my own.


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

I find that even cigars that have been stored perfectly will many times do this if the ambient humidity when smoking is high. It seems to depends a lot on the cigar, too. Some will go all the way to the nub while others will turn to asbestos at the half way point. In my experience it seems to be pretty common, too.


----------



## zedsdead (Sep 15, 2015)

I usually transfer a few cigars from my main humidor which sits at 70% to a desktop one(60%) around two days before i smoke them. I find this helps climatise them nicely.


----------

